# ABT'S with Sweet banana Peppers



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

Just picked my first peppers of this year and when you have peppers it's time for ABT'S.
Very simple and easy.

The collection of peppers









Remove the seeds and white membrane 







All ready for the next step







Mixed cream cheese with some Tony's







Peppers filled with cream cheese mixture







Bacon was to think to stretch and so I just layer a strip on top of the peppers in the smoker and ready to go. Note there is no water in the pan there to catch the drippings from the bacon.







Only took about and 1 1/2 at 225







Thanks for stopping by and taking a look. They were very tasty. A great practice for this years up coming Pa Gathering Sept 27 - 29th 

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice Warren.  I like them with the banana peppers .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 18, 2019)

Peppers looks great! I could put a few down for sure!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow!  Those look great.  Never tried ABT's with banana peppers.  May have to give that a try soon.  Big Like!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

Chopsaw and SmokinVOLfan Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2019)

Looking mighty tasty.
*Like!*


----------



## motocrash (Jul 18, 2019)

Yummy Warren. Nice fresh picked peppers.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for the likes motorcrash and chilerelleno.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2019)

SteveH Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice looking ABTs. Gives me another use for banana peppers besides as a grinder topping.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2019)

Chris Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2019)

greatfx1959 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice job Warren, we love ABT's.  Going to have to try the sweet banana peppers, we usually just use jalapenos.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2019)

Justin Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2019)

I had these at the gathering.  They are awesome.    Hope HS makes them again.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 20, 2019)

BTW, congrats on the carousel ride Warren.. well deserved!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 21, 2019)

Looking good Warren!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2019)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> BTW, congrats on the carousel ride Warren.. well deserved!



Thanks Justin

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2019)

pc farmer and Gator Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## drdon (Jul 21, 2019)

Missed this one somehow. We love making these too. I see you have the same problem in your finished picture as I do. Somehow there aren't as many in the box as when it started!??? Looks pretty tasty!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 21, 2019)

From garden to table it doesnt get any better than that!! Great job!!!


----------



## disco (Jul 21, 2019)

Like the banana pepper idea! Big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2019)

drdon, NU2SMOKE and Disco Thanks for the likes guys they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2019)

Those little guys look Awesome!
And this is a Great Step by Step too!!
How hot are those Banana Peppers?
Nice Job, Warren!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 22, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> How hot are those Banana Peppers?



If ya have to ask...then too hot for you...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Those little guys look Awesome!
> And this is a Great Step by Step too!!
> How hot are those Banana Peppers?
> Nice Job, Warren!!
> ...



They were not hot at all they were sweet banana peppers.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2019)

Bolide Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> They were not hot at all they were sweet banana peppers.
> 
> Warren




I just wondered because the Hot Peppers I buy in a Jar for my Cheesesteaks are "Banana Pepper Rings", and I love them!!
Most other Hot Peppers are too hot for me.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I just wondered because the Hot Peppers I buy in a Jar for my Cheesesteaks are "Banana Pepper Rings", and I love them!!
> Most other Hot Peppers are too hot for me.
> 
> Bear



There is a hot banana pepper. A guy I use to work with brought some to work a young kid working with us asked if they were and he said you ever seen a hot banana so the kid ate one and it light him up.

Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks good Warren, Like on those. ABT's are always a yummy treat....  Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2019)

Warren sorry I must have not submitted my post the other day,my peppers are starting to get ready for picking.
Yours look great!!
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 25, 2019)

Warren, Good looking ABTs', nothing better than garden goodies for your smokes !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks Richie, ab canuck, crazymoon and Tom for the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BigTurtle (Aug 2, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Just picked my first peppers of this year and when you have peppers it's time for ABT'S.
> Very simple and easy.
> 
> The collection of peppers
> ...



I had a great time at the NC "party" that I would love to do the Pa. party especially if crab soup made another appearance.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> I had a great time at the NC "party" that I would love to do the Pa. party especially if crab soup made another appearance.



There will be crab soup I bet.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> I had a great time at the NC "party" that I would love to do the Pa. party especially if crab soup made another appearance.



That would be great we would love to have you. Would you bring the smoker with you?
Yea there will be some crab soup. (getting to be my trade mark)
Look under events listing and find the 2019 Pa gathering to keep track of our plans. Great hearing from you again.

Warren


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 30, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> That would be great we would love to have you. Would you bring the smoker with you?
> Yea there will be some crab soup. (getting to be my trade mark)
> Look under events listing and find the 2019 Pa gathering to keep track of our plans. Great hearing from you again.
> 
> Warren



Hey Warren,

I'm always on the lookout for a good crab soup recipe.  Would you mind posting yours?  

Is yours a creamy soup?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

Miss Piggy Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2019)

Wow Disco so sorry some how I missed your post and the like which I greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 20, 2019)

Those look tasty. Love banana peppers!


----------

